# Model T Railcar..with its own built-in turntable!



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out this beauty:

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=335042&nseq=0


recently constructed by the WW&F Railway of Maine. (2-foot gauge!)

Scot


----------



## LogSkidder01 (Jul 30, 2009)

And for a another prototype check out: 

http://www.littleriverrailroad.org/images/PhotoAlbum/Railcars/0624TiptonCarTurned.jpg 

And you thought that jack was scrap after the tires were gone. 

Ken


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

VERY nice. Thanks for posting!


----------

